# Farm or House for rent/option to by Merida beach area



## SpottedPonies (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for a small farm for ponies near english speaking expats and near the beach. I have ponies I would like to bring my minis with me. I am a disabled woman alone looking a Mexico, Belize and Panama. At least 15-20 minutes from beach a must,

Thank you. I am on social security and need decent health availability. 

Warmly,

Spotted Ponies


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Bringing Horses into Mexico
Rancho del Paso, Equestrian Community, Lake Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico

Better be near a large city for a good selection of health care. Not sure how Social Security connects to that


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you looked into the immigration requirements for becoming a resident in Mexico, or the importation requirements for your animals? Health care is generally an out of pocket expense for private medicos and hospitals in Mexico, for the majority of expats.


----------

